
Ask HN: Denial-of-Service in Code Reviews? - throwaway57675
It&#x27;s often the case that during code reviews, a minor request to clarify&#x2F;change something will be met with another request asking the reviewer themselves to write a standard document clearly specifying what they want. That makes a lot of sense but guidelines and linters can&#x27;t cover 100% of code reviews (or we wouldn&#x27;t need code reviews at all).<p>I&#x27;m frustrated by this and I think it&#x27;s a form of bullying, where the person being reviewed is applying some of sort of denial-of-service strategy and making the cost of work much higher for the reviewer (adding a comment to the code vs writing a long document). Sometimes docs are usually terrible and just minor improvements go a long way too.<p>I remember reading an article about this but I can&#x27;t find it anywhere. It was listing all the ways that a developer can bully others at work. Any clues?
======
caymanjim
If you feel you're being bullied by a coworker, then talk to them or your boss
about it. That it's a code review is irrelevant. You clearly have a
communication problem with the other party.

